
Trump signs laws to promote women in STEM - praneshp
https://www.cnet.com/news/trump-women-in-stem-tech-laws/
======
mc32
It's definitely worth promoting our own women in STEM and giving them an
opportunity with the imprimatur of the government. While we should allow
companies to hire foreign workers to fill skills voids where they provably
exist there is no reason for us to underutilize the potential of our own
workforce and part of that is getting women at the vanguard of STEM.

